
Low-Bandwidth Remote Work Environment with VSCode “Remote – SSH” via Terraform - tomlockwood
https://github.com/tomlockwood/terraform-remote-work
======
tomlockwood
Hi all, author here. I'm not very good at Terraform or ssh or shell scripts.
My goal was to ease the creation of a low-bandwidth remote work cloud
environment using the VSCode Remote - SSH extension
[https://code.visualstudio.com/docs/remote/ssh](https://code.visualstudio.com/docs/remote/ssh)

Thanks for reading!

